# processing my visa without offer letter !!!



## kaka87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Greetings guys,

Please I am looking for advise as soon as possible,

company asked me to give them all the papers needed so they can proceed my visa, and I haven't signed the offer yet, actually I haven't seen it yet !!!

so the thing I am worried about by giving them required papers to proceed my visa they might write that my basic salary is 10 derhams or whatever 

so kindly can you confirm me is it possible they can apply without my signature on the offer letter?

the HR mentioned he would give me the offer letter after two days but they needs the documents by tomorrow and they won't give me the offer letter before submitting all the required documents.

Please help


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

My advice: *Don't do it. *


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you here in the UAE?

It sounds to me like they are just getting what they need to get you an Entry visa. For your actual work visa you need to be in country and submit your actual passport.

You are not agreeing to anything by them getting you an Entry visa.


----------



## kaka87 (Apr 21, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> Are you here in the UAE?
> 
> It sounds to me like they are just getting what they need to get you an Entry visa. For your actual work visa you need to be in country and submit your actual passport.
> 
> You are not agreeing to anything by them getting you an Entry visa.


thanks for your reply,

yes currently I am currently in UAE on visit Visa, so they are going to apply for Labour card residence visa, since I haven't seen my offer letter they can put whatever salary they want am I right? 

they are asking to get the following
Passport Copy
Photos 
Diploma attested

why they want to get these documents first  i don't want to put myself in trouble, or they have the right? please guide me


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I personally wouldn't do it as I wouldn't want anyone knowing all my personal details unless it's official. 

I understand if they just ask for general information like: 
What nationality are you?
Are you married?
etc

However, giving a time limit on getting your information (and insisting it's before the offer letter) is a bit ridiculous. They should be able to apply for a work visa whenever. Sure, the sooner the better but I'd still hold out for the offer letter/contract and tell them why you wouldn't want to part with your sensitive information.

They can't do much with just those documents legally, as you haven't signed a contract yet.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

kaka87 said:


> thanks for your reply,
> 
> yes currently I am currently in UAE on visit Visa, so they are going to apply for Labour card residence visa, since I haven't seen my offer letter they can put whatever salary they want am I right?
> 
> ...


I find it a little odd that that they are in such a rush for these documents but unable to get you a Letter of Intent that at least describes your salary component. How long have you been here on a visit visa?

However, unless you have gotten your medical already and applied for your EID they are only processing an Entry visa. Your visit visa needs to be changed to a work permit/entry visa before they can really do anything and I am pretty sure that is all that is going on.

What they are asking you for is nothing out of the unusual.

Also it is going to take far longer than a couple days for you to get you degree attested if you have not already done it.


----------



## kaka87 (Apr 21, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> I find it a little odd that that they are in such a rush for these documents but unable to get you a Letter of Intent that at least describes your salary component. How long have you been here on a visit visa?
> 
> However, unless you have gotten your medical already and applied for your EID they are only processing an Entry visa. Your visit visa needs to be changed to a work permit/entry visa before they can really do anything and I am pretty sure that is all that is going on.
> 
> ...



my degree is attested already it's been 20 days I am here in uae, and my visa is valid for two months, 

the only thing i am afraid from is the labour card without seeing the offer letter, so i am gonna submit tomorrow for them my diploma and other papers but without pictures so they can't apply  it's a good idea isn't it ?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

kaka87 said:


> my degree is attested already it's been 20 days I am here in uae, and my visa is valid for two months,
> 
> the only thing i am afraid from is the labour card without seeing the offer letter, so i am gonna submit tomorrow for them my diploma and other papers but without pictures so they can't apply  it's a good idea isn't it ?


It seems that if you are have so little trust in this company that you are trying to trick them (or think they want to trick you) why would you want to work for them at all?


----------



## hamid22 (Apr 21, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> It seems that if you are have so little trust in this company that you are trying to trick them (or think they want to trick you) why would you want to work for them at all?


It's a big company, but they have very weird issues.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the main requirements of processing any visa, no matter main-land / freezone or size of the employer, is to have the potential employee sign on a document called the contract. This will detail all the information in regards to the sponsor of the visa, the wages (in a breakdown format, allowances etc...), the job title etc ... It will be in both English and Arabic and usually is a Greenish orange colored paper. 

The company can get everything done up until the requirement of the signature but cannot move forward without it. Although it is unusual/suspect they have not given you an offer yet, you are protected from having terms inserted into the agreement by this requirement of the signature. Yes there are horror stories where some have forged signatures, but that is a HUGE deal which can lead to severe penalties for the employer from the authorities. Insist on getting your offer from them as soon as possible, but don't worry about getting screwed over with false information like 10 bucks wages being inserted. 

p.s: another thing to think about is that submitting a degree with the application and then having an extremely low wage is going to throw off alarm bells with the officials ... also your labor card process is after the signature I have described above ...


----------



## samkhan (Nov 3, 2014)

*Please HELP*

I was offered the post of Assistant Manager and i got the offer letter in which the post mentioned was Assistant but i got the VISA yesterday and in visa my profession was mentioned as a Cleaning worker.? and i ask the PRO so he said that it is just category. please help me is it ok?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

samkhan said:


> I was offered the post of Assistant Manager and i got the offer letter in which the post mentioned was Assistant but i got the VISA yesterday and in visa my profession was mentioned as a Cleaning worker.? and i ask the PRO so he said that it is just category. please help me is it ok?


That's because they've only been able to get you a visa in that category for some reason. Does the salary package on the Arabic contract match what your offer letter says?


----------



## samkhan (Nov 3, 2014)

Arabic contract is not signed yet. i just signed the offer letter. and i have the original offer letter in which the salary and the post is clearly mentioned.


----------



## samkhan (Nov 3, 2014)

is there any problem?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i replied to this in another section of the forum. Copy pasting
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...professional-visa-processing.html#post5655601

The title on the visa usually does not make a lot of difference as long as the labour contract (Arabic) has the correct salary etc.
The few issues I can think of:
1. When applying for driving license, alcohol license etc. there may be certain issues if your title in the visa has a very low title (if its just "clerk" it should be fine)
2. The other issue would be that the visa on arrival in some of the other GCC countries for residents in UAE is based on the profession mentioned in the visa. So you might have to pre-arrange visas when visiting neighboring countries. 
Otherwise as far as I am aware there are no issues. e.g. the title on my visa is VERY different from what I do. Never faced an issue esp. since the company issues a letter with my correct title whenever I am required to produce a sponsor NOC.


----------



## Tiberius23 (Jul 5, 2014)

*diploma and work contract*

Hi there,

I signed the offer with an international company in Dubai and they requested me the diploma authorized by the embassy of UAE in my country. I went through all this process for 10 days and when I sent them the scanned diploma they asked me to send the diploma by courier in original legalized form . Is it ok to do that? For me that implies another cost after cost. I also asked them to give me a copy of the contract and I received a reply from them telling me that are unable to issue a copy of your labor contract which is a legal document signed between the employer and the government of UAE. Is it ok too? I want to know the conditions stipulated in the contract. Am I the third party in this affair, I don't find it correct. 

Any answer will be a great help for me.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, yes and yes.

It's all normal. They won't a vote copies and you have to give them the attested originals.

Any you get residency stamps in your passport and not the labour contract. Don't worry about it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a Manager but, because I don't have a degree, my visa carries the designation of 'Office in Charge'. It's quite common here, but - as RSinner says - it could be an issue in respect of applying for certain things here. Could they not get you a Clerical job title?


----------



## Tiberius23 (Jul 5, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes, yes and yes.
> 
> It's all normal. They won't a vote copies and you have to give them the attested originals.
> 
> Any you get residency stamps in your passport and not the labour contract. Don't worry about it.


Thank you very much for your answer. 

Regarding the contract question, when I will see the contract? I would like to study it with a legal consultant in my country to have a general idea of the stipulations. I am not familiar with the process. For example in my country when I signed the contract as an architect a had 2 days for studying it . . .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea - ask them.

You will get an offer letter to sign, like a Heads of Terms as the majority of employment terms are bound by UAE law and not by an individual's employment contract. For example, if the UAE decrees that everyone will work 10 hours a day, then you are bound by the law and won't be able to claim your employment contract says differently. That's the way things work here. On the up side, you cannot unwittingly sign away and rights, and you will get what you are entitled to under the law, regardless of what you sign.

You won't get anything to negotiate as employment contracts here are not negotiable other than the items set out in the standard offer letter. That's a bit of a simplification, but I wouldn't trust an overseas lawyer to look at the contract, as you will pay good money to have a guy tell you all the things you should try and negotiate, only to be told 'take it or leave it' 

You can certainly seek clarity from your prospective employer but the offer letter is pretty much all you will get.


----------



## Tiberius23 (Jul 5, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> No idea - ask them.
> 
> You will get an offer letter to sign, like a Heads of Terms as the majority of employment terms are bound by UAE law and not by an individual's employment contract. For example, if the UAE decrees that everyone will work 10 hours a day, then you are bound by the law and won't be able to claim your employment contract says differently. That's the way things work here. On the up side, you cannot unwittingly sign away and rights, and you will get what you are entitled to under the law, regardless of what you sign.
> 
> ...


Great. Many thanks.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

kaka87 said:


> Greetings guys,
> 
> Please I am looking for advise as soon as possible,
> 
> ...


II only takes less than 5 minutes to prepare an offer letter. There must be a reason why they are avoiding the normal procedures here in UAE. If this is the case, I am 100% sure it will not be a big company and they might be doubtful about their own existence. So its better if you have time and you are here to search the job, try to get job in some better organization.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

samkhan said:


> I was offered the post of Assistant Manager and i got the offer letter in which the post mentioned was Assistant but i got the VISA yesterday and in visa my profession was mentioned as a Cleaning worker.? and i ask the PRO so he said that it is just category. please help me is it ok?


You may get certain problems in getting visas for neighbouring countries. You may be denied for a credit card. You maybe denied for a postpaid mobile sim card and so on...
But they can even change it later on once the visa in any clerical category is available. Ask your PRO and company if they are willing to do it. Manager or Assistant Manager visas have its own certain privileges.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Is offer letter mandatory for processing a visa by a company? I've heard that its customary not mandatory. Its just a contract between employee and employer. The main thing is the contract that is signed by the employer and translated in Arabic.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

saraswat said:


> One of the main requirements of processing any visa, no matter main-land / freezone or size of the employer, is to have the potential *employee *sign on a document called the contract. This will detail all the information in regards to the sponsor of the visa, the wages (in a breakdown format, allowances etc...), the job title etc ... It will be in both English and Arabic and usually is a Greenish orange colored paper.
> 
> The company can get everything done up until the requirement of the signature but cannot move forward without it. Although it is unusual/suspect they have not given you an offer yet, you are protected from having terms inserted into the agreement by this requirement of the signature. Yes there are horror stories where some have forged signatures, but that is a HUGE deal which can lead to severe penalties for the employer from the authorities. Insist on getting your offer from them as soon as possible, but don't worry about getting screwed over with false information like 10 bucks wages being inserted.
> 
> p.s: another thing to think about is that submitting a degree with the application and then having an extremely low wage is going to throw off alarm bells with the officials ... also your labor card process is after the signature I have described above ...


According to me the offer letter is only an agreement between the employer and employee and it has no role for processing of visa. Its not mandatory but customary from the employer containing salary, allowances and other benefits details etc. Same is typed on the contract in English and translated in Arabic that contains only employer's signature for further processing of visa. 

Some companies don't issue offer letter to employee and do the commitment verbally then type a contract for visa processing. Am I right?


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

Yes some really do. But still better you get so documentary proof and all good companies will issue you an offer letter.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Perhaps they are unsure of they can get you a Visa in the first place - some people with various nationalities and parentage seem to struggle. Its possible they want to know you can get a visa before doing all the paperwork.

That said, I wouldn't give anyone my paperwork unless I had an offer that I agreed with and was happy with. the next thing will be that they get your visa, make a terrible offer, you decline and then they try and make you pay the visa costs.

Ask them for the offer first.


----------



## ajithjerald1 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have signed my offer letter two weeks back and send them to my company(small size). Yet i havent got any visa. When i asked them they told me its processing and they have already applied it a two weeks back. When will i get my visa. Will they cheat me after getting my letter?


----------



## zest (May 10, 2016)

Can you share the contact details of that HR or company >snip< who is asking you to submit documents ?


----------

